

Ask PG: Can you please provide statistics of YC funded cos? - ideas101

Just wondering whether you can provide numbers for the companies you've funded - such as how many of them got acquired, how many of them got VC funding, how many closed their shop, how many are still running well and making some good money etc.
thanks.
======
pg
We'd funded 80 as of January. Of those, 57 are still alive. The others either
merged, died, or got bought. 6 got bought (Reddit, Infogami, Textpayme,
Zenter, Anywhere.fm, and Auctomatic). I think only 1 other merged. So 16 must
have died.

I think 10 have so far done series A rounds, but there will probably be more
of those in the future. Nearly all the rest are either funded by angels or
(esp in the case of the most recent group) still raising money.

Edit: I forgot Parakey. So make that 7 got bought, and thus 15 must have died.

~~~
dcurtis
Are any of them profitable, in the DHH sense?

~~~
webwright
Can you explain how "profitable" is different than "DHH profitable"? :-) 37s
didn't invent profitability (or simplicity for that matter).

~~~
kingnothing
Clearly profitable was the right word, but I think he meant to ask how many
companies have profitable revenue streams versus those that have money in the
bank from being invested in or bought out.

